# unplug the battery



## ydnar (Oct 22, 2007)

I will park my car for one month.
My mechanic told me to unplug the battery, so it won't drain out.
Is it okey ??, i am worry about all computerize things, that will mess up when I plug and start it a month later.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

no it won't mess up anything all the programing is hard written on the ECU not like the old ones where certain info was stored in ram and lost if power is turned off. think of it like a portable usb drive you remove all power and move it from one pc to another and the info is still there same deal with your car. He is just trying to save you from buying a new battery in a month cause you current one is toasted by total drain down.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

thezman said:


> no it won't mess up anything all the programing is hard written on the ECU not like the old ones where certain info was stored in ram and lost if power is turned off. think of it like a portable usb drive you remove all power and move it from one pc to another and the info is still there same deal with your car. He is just trying to save you from buying a new battery in a month cause you current one is toasted by total drain down.


If you unplug the battery, you will need to set the clock and the radio presets again. One month should not drain a battery in good condition.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

nuke said:


> If you unplug the battery, you will need to set the clock and the radio presets again. One month should not drain a battery in good condition.


is it necessary to -enter any codes ( i know my car came with a couple of codes on the back of the manual)


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

your other option is to buy a battery tender, you can find them at any motorcycle shop. You just plug it into the wall and attach the leads to the battery. Keeps the battery at 12 volts all the time. Shuts off when not needed. It's about 50 bux, but you can use it on any 12v battery.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

or one of those Solar chargers?


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^ thanks for replies

i do have a battery conditioner but due to me living in a town centre it is not possible to connect up to the vehicle i.e. it is necessary to remove battery from vehicle


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

not if yu use a solar trickle charger


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> not if yu use a solar trickle charger



thanks!

did not know these existed

would appear to serve my situation a treat


----------

